# hiding in cut soybeans



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Has anyone had any luck hiding in cut soybeans? How do you do it?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Find where they raised their header up and hide around that. Stubble up great and use realgeese to hid your blinds. ASK the farmer if you can dig down.


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

yep you can do it just lots of decoys around the blinds or find a low spot just glob the decoys around the blinds


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

just dig, simple as that.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

ValleyHunter said:


> just dig, simple as that.


 :withstupid: that is a prime example of how to piss a farmer off. Even tho it is just a tiny whole you have to ASK as stated above. best thing that works in a cut bean feild is just lay on your back with a blanket that has structure to it and throw beans and dirt on it and decoys every where around you. DIGGING SHOULD BE A LAST RESORT WITH THE OWNERS PERMISSION!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

ValleyHunter said:


> just dig, simple as that.


Have fun digging this year! We got permission for a harvested been field last week, and also were told we could dig in the blinds as long as we filled the holes when we were done. Two problems:

1) Have to hide the dirt your are digging out (shells work OK). And...

2) The ground is HARD AS ROCK.

This drought we're having has turned the soil into concrete. I'd recommend a pickax (seriously) to break up the soil, then a sturdy spade to scoop it out. Try to pile it up nicely so it can be covered by burlap or shell decoys. Otherwise fling it into the bed of your pickup so you can cart it out when you park for the hunt.

Even after digging down four blinds as best we could, we were busted once the sun came up. BL's got it right: if you can find where they lifted the header or if there are low spots with weeds and grass, you're golden. We weren't that lucky.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

ValleyHunter said:


> just dig, simple as that.


Tell me how that works when a farmer is into no till or minimum till and does not want his soil disturbed?


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

The farmer is cool with us digging, but I'll have 5 blinds to do, I'm hoping this cold snap gets the birds thinking about moving over to the corn.


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

Digging into unbroken ground is going to be more work than its worth. Like stated above, most farmers wouldnt want you to do it and it just gets to be a pain hiding the black soil with the gray. Not to mention how hard the ground is right now! We are wearing through chissel plow shovels like crazy due to the rock hard ground. When I hunt unworked ground I usually use a lower profile blind(ex/powerhunter) but I have hunted full frame blinds in beans and it has worked fine. Good luck! :beer:


----------



## matt29 (Feb 13, 2009)

I hunt soybeans alot without too much trouble. Spend alot of time stubbling and you should be ok. I have never even asked to dig in a field. Im just happy if they let me drive in the field.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Is there enough soybean stubble in the field to do your blind or do you look for uncut bean vines along the edge of the fields?


----------



## matt29 (Feb 13, 2009)

Usually able to rake up enough stubble in the field. I just normally walk away from the spread aways so there is not areas right around the decoys that are all raked up (not sure if it matters but i do).


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

hiding black dirt isnt hard to do at all once you dig. fill in the rest of the blind on the sides with it, then with the rest you throw beans or stubble from them on it, even place some decoys around you. And when i said, just dig, i obviously ment getting permission. I have hunted about 5-6 fields where the farmer said go ahead and dig. so alot of the times they let you from my experience.


----------



## onegun (May 10, 2010)

get pickup load of stubble and ramp up between blinds and make it slope down on the edges. takes away all shadows and the bumps of the blinds. pretty sweet. just looks like the combine got plugged.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Or,at least til it gets cold,you could just take burlap,a pillow and lay down in one wing of your decoys.If you feel better sprinkle a little residue on yourself or put an old shell across your legs.Life can be really simple you know.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

ValleyHunter said:


> hiding black dirt isnt hard to do at all once you dig. fill in the rest of the blind on the sides with it, then with the rest you throw beans or stubble from them on it, even place some decoys around you. And when i said, just dig, i obviously ment getting permission. I have hunted about 5-6 fields where the farmer said go ahead and dig. so alot of the times they let you from my experience.


x2 - hiding in cut beans is easy. Just bring a rake. I don't even dig at all most of the time. You spend 10 minutes raking up beans your gonna have a big pile.


----------



## catchineyez (Oct 28, 2009)

Natural cover if you can. Rock Piles, weeds, cattails, Section lines, etc. Every been field I have been in so far this year has had some sort of natural cover and have had no problem killing anything.


----------

